# Hi!



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

im pretty new around here, live in the midwest (IL) about 40 min west of chicago...so ya i dont have many snowboarding options...haha! that being said....

been boarding since january and im def hooked...my set up is an 08 k2 podium 159 with k2 formula bindings...(im 5'11'' 150lbs) i started off learning the basics, heal/toe side stopping, turning, linking turns...im def more of a park rider!

i think i can carve pretty well, and started hitting the parks the last few sessions out, im in LOVE with jumping off and onto anything and everything, im def addicted to big air...i made a vid on my facebook to show my (and my friends) progression!

nice to join a community of fellow boarders!

any suggestions, advice and criticism is mosdef welcome

regards!

cj


----------

